# [RISOLTO] Scheda rete marvell 88E8001 e laptop asus

## maxx-tux

ciao a tutti, 

sto ho installato gentoo 2006.0 su un laptop asus che monta un amd athlon 64, durante l'installazione la rete funzionana bene, ma adesso dopo il reboot, non ne vuole sapere di partire.

Facendo lsmod ho cme risultato: "sk98lin", effettivamente nella configurazione del kernel ho abilitato la voce "Marvell Yukon Chipset / SysKonnect SK-98xx" 

Sia all'avvio del sistema sia nel caso lanci /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start, ho il messagio "eth1 does not exist"   :Crying or Very sad: 

Avete qualche suggerimento ?

Grazie 1K !!!Last edited by maxx-tux on Thu May 11, 2006 3:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## X-Drum

 *maxx-tux wrote:*   

> Avete qualche suggerimento ?
> 
> Grazie 1K !!!

 

inizia col postare l'output dei seguenti comandi:

```
lspci
```

```
ifconfig -a
```

----------

## cloc3

occhio e croce ti serve il driver skge.

Comunque guarda un po' anche qui.

----------

## maxx-tux

ho guardato il post che mi hai spedito, ho fatto un po' di ricerche, credo debba applicare una patch al skge...

precisamente il link e' questo (https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=65185&action=diff)

Mi vergogno un po',   :Embarassed:    ma come faccio ad applicare la patch ??   :Confused: 

Grazie di nuovo

----------

## u238

con il commando "patch"?   :Laughing: 

man patch  :Wink: 

----------

## Truzzone

Prima di applicare patch prova a compilare come modulo sky2 (Yukon New support qualcosa del genere   :Rolling Eyes:   ), dovrebbe trovarsi sotto la voce del kernel che hai selezionato la prima volta.

Ricordati di togliere quello che hai già selezionato   :Wink: 

Mi raccomando come modulo il suo supporto è ancora sperimentale, da qual poco che lo ho provato lui funziona ma non è affidabile dopo delle ore di lavoro così dal nulla senza avvisi il link freeza cioè cade   :Mad:   (parlo del kernel 2.6.15-r7 spero in bene per i nuovi   :Smile:  ).

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## earcar

Che portatile è? Mi è passato tra le mani un a4k e ho avuto un sacco di problemi con la yukon

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

> Prima di applicare patch prova a compilare come modulo sky2 (Yukon New support qualcosa del genere    )

 

A occhio e croce la 88E8001 dovrebbe essere la yukon1 che va con skge.

Comunque prova con i gentoo-sources 2.6.16 che hanno il driver skge aggiornato alla 1.5 che nel mio caso hanno risolto un bug che non permetteva l'invio e la ricezione di alcun pacchetto  :Confused: 

----------

## cloc3

 *maxx-tux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi vergogno un po',     ma come faccio ad applicare la patch ??  
> 
> 

 

Confermo quello che dice earcar.

Con il nuovo kernel la patch è già inclusa.

Perché ti vergogni? Oramai le patch non si applicano quasi più, se non si è programmatori, perché gli sviluppatori della distribuzione ci viziano oltre misura. Io ne ho applicate pochissime e non sono molto abituato a farlo.

In ogni caso, patch è un comando di base del sistema. Anzi, è il primo pacchetto installato durante la compilazione.

Dunque:

 *u238 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> man patch 
> 
> 

 

Per lo più, credo che si debba copiare la patch nella cartella dei sorgenti e dare:

```

patch -p0 <patchfile

```

Forse, è anche possibile fare installare la patch direttamente da emerge, mettendola dentro la cartella ${PORTAGE_DIR}/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/files ed usando propriamente il comando ebuild.

Magari poi passerà qualcuno più esperto a confermare.

----------

## earcar

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Forse, è anche possibile fare installare la patch direttamente da emerge, mettendola dentro la cartella ${PORTAGE_DIR}/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/files ed usando propriamente il comando ebuild.

 

In quel caso prima di dare il comando per fare il digest, devi modificare l'ebuild aggiungendo una linea come questa nella funzione src_unpack():

```
epatch ${FILESDIR}/nomedella.patch
```

Digressioni a parte, il consiglio è di installare i gentoo-sources 2.6.16 che contengono la patch  :Wink:  skge1.5

Del resto abbiamo i migliori dev o no?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## maxx-tux

Grazie ai vostri preziosissimi consigli, adesso la rete funziona !!    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ho scaricato gli ultimi sorgenti (2.6.16-gentoo-r7) selezionato:

Device Drivers --->

    Network device support ---> 

        Ethernet (1000 Mbit) --->

            <M> New SysKonnect GigaEthernet support

... e ricompilato

Adesso mi posso dedicare alla configurazione di tutto il resto della macchina    :Rolling Eyes: 

PS

il portatile e' un asus a4764KLH AMD Athlon Mobile 3200+

----------

## cloc3

Ho uno switch nuovo con 24 canali base100TX + 2 canali base1000T.

desideravo collegare il server (che distribuisce un servizio ltsp) ai due canali base1000T, ma ho scoperto che la trasmissione è molto peggiore di quella diretta a base 100 (anzi, inutilizzabile).

Si può fare qualcosa per sistemarla?

----------

## Kernel78

Non per puntualizzare ma da come ho capito la tua domanda mi pare sia un pochino OT, di gentoo non parli nemmeno di striscio ...

----------

## cloc3

dolore. temo sia un problema di driver, non di configuraione dello switch.

con il driver deprecato le cose vanno meglio, mentre con l'skge fa tutto cilecca.

quasi quasi, chiederei di accodare il topic a questo, dove, tempo fa, si è parlato di schede della stessa famiglia, inclusa la mia:

```

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

```

Avevo anche aperto un baco su bugzilla che è stato risolto, per quanto riguarda la navigazione base100, ma adesso che ho lo switch nuovo, lo dovrò riaprire.

(con la calma per alcuni motivi personali).

----------

## gutter

[MOD]Fatto il merge[/MOD]

----------

## cloc3

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Avevo anche aperto un baco su bugzilla che è stato risolto, per quanto riguarda la navigazione base100, ma adesso che ho lo switch nuovo, lo dovrò riaprire.
> 
> 

 

in realtà, usando il kernel 2.6.20-r3 va molto meglio che con il vecchio 2.6.18...

quindi non è il caso di riaprire il baco, anche se osservo alcuni fenomeni strani su cui eventualmente tornerò in seguito.

----------

